# Warenkorb mit JavaScript



## glasnost (27. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Webshop in html gemacht, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Art Warenkorb, also man sollte sich durch den Shop klicken können und diverse Produkte zum Warenkorb hinzufügen können, wie zb bei amazon und am schluss klickt man dann auf warenkorb und sieht seine produkte und kann dann noch die menge verändern oder ein produkt wieder rauslöschen!

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, ich kenn mich in Java überhaupt nicht aus und hoffe ich kann einfach einen Code-Teil in mein Web kopieren! Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn das irgendjemand wissen würde.

Achja, es sollte html oder java code sein, also ohne mysql oder php. es wär mir schon recht wenn eine datei am server abgespeichert wird, wo die artikel reingeschrieben werden oder es in den cookies abgespeichert wird!!!

DANKE schonmal!


mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mrz 2005)

*verschoben*

Java ist nicht JavaScript.
Dazu guckst Du hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

Und einfach dann ein Script in Dein Webverzeichnis kopieren, das geht nicht.
In Deinen Seiten müssen entsprechende Variablen eingebaut werden.
Ich habe mal das Shop-Programm von DataBecker gesehen, welches HTML und JavaScript fertig ausgibt.
Naja... nur Ecken und Kanten...

Edit: Und um die Daten auszuwerten bzw eine Mail zu verschicken brauchst Du außerdem noch einen externen CGI-Dienst, der das übernimmt. Oder Du schreibst dir ein eigenes CGI-Programm und hast einen Provider, der eigene CGI's zulässt.


----------



## Student (27. Mrz 2005)

Warenkorb basierend auf JavaScript .. juhu. Ich könnte nie etwas kaufen *gg*

Schau Dir dann lieber PHP und das Kapitel über Sessions an.
:arrow: http://php.net/session

Eventuell mal Grundlagen dazu lesen:
:arrow: http://php-info.org/ftopic52.html

Grüße Ben.


----------



## YoFish (5. Apr 2005)

Hi Frog,

@Student:



> Warenkorb basierend auf JavaScript .. juhu. Ich könnte nie etwas kaufen *gg*



Leider muss ich dir eine Unwissenheitsplakette ausstellen. Einen Warenkorb in JavaScript
zu machen ist das beste, was man machen kann,
weil er dann eben sehr schnell und sehr benutzerfreundlich ist.

Alles wird auf dem Client-ausgeführt. Erst ganz am Ende, wenn der User wirklich nun
weiß, dass er jetzt bestellen will, wird einmal mit PHP etwas zum Server geschickt.
Dies zur Weiterbildung für dich.

@glasnost:
wenn du eine Datei auf dem Server speichern willst brauchst du schon z.B. PHP
oder Java-Servlets. Ich rate aber zu PHP, da dies am einfachsten ist.

Gruß
YF


----------



## DP (5. Apr 2005)

YoFish hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Frog,
> 
> @Student:
> 
> ...



du bist ja einer von der ganz freundlichen sorte :applaus:


----------



## Student (6. Apr 2005)

Hi,



			
				YoFish hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Student:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass man in diesem Fall über das Wort "Benutzerfreundlichkeit" streiten kann. Für mich wäre der Shop nicht zu nutzen. Fertig. Wie sollte ich denn etwas in meinem Warenkorb legen, wenn ich JS deaktiviert habe?
Verstehst Du was ich meine?

Generell gebe ich Dir Recht. Die Serverlast wird natürlich um ein Vielfaches reduziert. Warum das allerdings benutzerfreundlicher sein sollte, als ein komplett auf PHP basiertes Warenkorb- und Shopsystem verstehe ich bis hierhin noch nicht.

Wenn der Shop auf einem Server läuft, der darauf achten muss, dass nicht zu viele Aktionen auf ihm durchgeführt werden ... na dann ist sowieso jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage verschwunden, weil man ja von optimalen Ausgangssituationen ausgehen sollte.
Schrottserver gibt es viele .. aber sie braucht niemand!

Grüße Ben


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Apr 2005)

> Leider muss ich dir eine Unwissenheitsplakette ausstellen. Einen Warenkorb in JavaScript
> zu machen ist das beste, was man machen kann,
> weil er dann eben sehr schnell und sehr benutzerfreundlich ist.
> 
> ...


Nachteile:
=======

javascript deaktiviert -> kann nicht bestellen

browserfenster versehentlich geschlossen -> warenkorb weg

sitzung dauert 3 Stunden -> warenkorb evtl. nicht mehr korrekt (wenn sich am server die Artikel geändert haben)

Server zustandslos: keinerlei Statistik darüber möglich, welche benutzer was wann in den Warenkorb gelegt haben [und dann doch nicht bestellt], sehr CRM unfreundlich (für den Anbieter)

keine Möglichkeit, mit "Verfügbarkeit" zu arbeiten (also wie bei Amazon anzuzeigen, wieviele Artikel noch zu haben sind)

Vorteil:
zustandslos, extrem gut skalierbar; aber wie oft kommt das schon vor? Gerade die MillionenHits-Shops wollen ja gewisse Informationen über das Nutzerverhalten

und ein Minishop mit 1000 Besuchern am Tag kann den Zustand genausogut am Server lassen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

ganz einfach:

Etwas dass in JavaScript gemacht wurde kann zu 99% nicht benutzerfreundlich sein, da man immer ein paar Sachen anschalten muss damit man VIELLEICHT etwas sauberes angezeigt bekommt, von dem Komfort eines Webshops/Warenkorbs in JavaScript will ich mal gar nicht anfangen. Genauso wenig von Netscape-Usern u.s.w.

Benutz PHP


----------



## YoFish (8. Apr 2005)

Well Frogs,

 :bloed:  :bloed: ICH HASSE LADEZEITEN :bloed:  :bloed: 

Deshalb bin sehr froh über Webseiten, wo man sich das
"Seite neu laden", weil der Server wieder irgendwas verarbeiten
muss, ein paar Mal sparen kann.

Eine realistische Ladezeit für eine Webseite im Webshop
ist häufig 3-5 Sekunden. Ich will die sehen, die bei jedem
Klick auf irgendein Link, Radiobutton oder sonst was,
3-5 Sekunden warten müssen. Ich bin einfach der Meinung,
das man es mit dem "Seite neu laden" bei PHP nicht übertreiben
sollte, da das sonst echt nervt.

Alternative: Man gehe zum nächsten Dealer und sagt:
  " Hey grüne-Brille-Mann, bitte eine Tüte fürn Zwanni"
nach der Einnahme der Pflanzen merkt man den Unterschied
nämlich nicht mehr, wie lang eine Seite lädt, da jetzt jegliches
Zeitgefühl verloren gegangen ist.

Also Boys,  :!: SMOKE WEED -> Dann klappts auch mit dem PHP  :!: 

Gruß
YF


----------



## Student (8. Apr 2005)

YoFish hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Well Frogs,
> 
> :bloed:  :bloed: ICH HASSE LADEZEITEN :bloed:  :bloed:


Well Fish,
das ist ein richtig gutes Argument für den Einsatz von JavaScript. Respekt. :applaus: 




			
				YoFish hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deshalb bin sehr froh über Webseiten, wo man sich das
> "Seite neu laden", weil der Server wieder irgendwas verarbeiten
> muss, ein paar Mal sparen kann.


"Seite neu laden" .. wozu? Du lädst die Seite nur dann neu, wenn Du etwas in den Warenkorb legst. Ist das Deiner Meinung nach zu viel verlangt, dann zu "warten". Drei bis fünf Sekunden .. naja, nicht auf meinem Server *g*




			
				YoFish hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alternative: Man gehe zum nächsten Dealer und sagt:
> " Hey grüne-Brille-Mann, bitte eine Tüte fürn Zwanni"
> nach der Einnahme der Pflanzen merkt man den Unterschied
> nämlich nicht mehr, wie lang eine Seite lädt, da jetzt jegliches
> ...



Ich habe schon viel Bullshit gehört, aber das ist hier nehm ich mal gerade fix in meine TOP 10 auf  :lol: 

Grüße Ben.


----------

